# iscsi



## nedry (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi does FreeBSD suport ISCSI both target and initiator?
thanks


----------



## ldgc (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello 

Please see https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-iscsi.html


----------

